# Solved: Mat****a BD CMB UJ160 stopped after upgrade



## JUNABELLS (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, I have a Sony SVE1711X1EB. I upgraded to windows 8 pro and now my blu ray drive doesn't work. The model is Mat****a BD CMB UJ160. In device manager there is an error message "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)"
I have tried driver update but it is up to date so I am at a loss. Not technically gifted so wouldn't have a clue where to start looking for a solution. Any ideas for a novice?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Use the "Let Me Fix it Myself" section from this article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060
For Windows 8 use the same instructions as for Vista and delete the filter keys from the registry.


----------



## JUNABELLS (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the reply.
Found the regedit and got to the bit where I was supposed to delete things

4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318
but upper or lower filters weren't listed! it says it's a cd rom

I looked at a couple more and found

4d36e967- e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318
here they are listed and it says it is a disk drive

Should I delete the upper, lower or both! clueless here, please help?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, deleting things from other sections will break other things, only follow the instructions. If you do not have the Upper or Lower filter keys under that exact key than you may have a different issue. Did you check all the sub keys under that specified key? ie. 001, 002, etc...

Have you tried uninstalling the optical drive from Device Manager and rebooting?

Here's an article from HP: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03370738


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also, what CD\DVD burning, emulation, or playback software do you have installed? You may need to uninstall it and then uninstall the drive from Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## JUNABELLS (Sep 4, 2013)

That's great, what a simple solution! just uninstalled it and the computer found it again as soon as I put a blu ray in


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad to hear :up:


----------

